
Death to DRM, we'll kill it in a decade, chants EFF - brianclements
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/07/eff_drm/
======
brianclements
It's interesting, for the examples given in the article, research like this is
crucial from a software perspective. If this does succeed though, I can only
imagine it will make cracking all forms of DRM more prominent. And there is my
conundrum. Coming from the content owner world as a musician, I don't think
there is anything wrong with guarding your copyrighted media content; as it is
different in scope from software used in, say, medical devices that affect
peoples lives. So I think what should happen instead is along the lines of a
specific exemption for security research in software/hardware and not so much
a blunt legalization of all DRM hacking.

But then again, whether DRM inhibits piracy or just creates access annoyances
is another topic altogether. I've admired O'Reilly's no DRM model for their
ebooks, but I don't think that model would work with the non-professional and
not as deeply committed audience that, say, consumers of pop music in their
teens would be.

------
bobajeff
I hope this succeeds. If not just to make research in things like reverse
engineering legal again.

